# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Pixie the tanimbar scrub python

## redshepherd

SOMETHING CAME HOME WITH ME FROM THE SHOW, and it was not a russian rat snake :) There were none there, unfortunately.

So she's a captive bred yearling Tanimbar scrub python, produced by Andre Mondin, and I purchased her from Mike and Erika Renau! I actually just wanted to hold a scrub python, and they had three they told me she is the most docile and let me hold her- shes super flighty at first, but calmed down in a minute. I came back like 2 hours later to ask more about her, found out she's taking f/t small rats, handled her again, and then bought her. 

I had a set up all ready at home to begin with for whatever terrestrial or semi-arboreal snake I might (*coughs*) bring back from the show and hahah  :Very Happy: 


I named her Pixie, just now!

Just from watching her in her cage today, shes super inquisitive on her own, yet nervous at the same time when I watch her, and her eyes/head follows me as I move around and she doesnt like it when I stare at her from outside the cage lol. My eye contact makes her shrink back. Hopefully she gets used to me and calms down easier as time goes on! Pretty neat! 

iphone pix of Pixie for now.  :Razz:  It'll be a couple weeks before I take her out again for nikon or canon photos. She has an interesting bluish tint, and is much less brown in person. No idea why my phone is making her out so brown in the first pic.







So... pretty interesting!!! I also bought Vigil a gigantic new hide from the show too, so she could use it for life.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),_Alicia_ (05-14-2017),Craiga 01453 (04-30-2017),_distaff_ (05-01-2017),_EDR_ (04-30-2017),_Fraido_ (08-17-2017),Gio (04-30-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-29-2017),John1982 (04-29-2017),_Jus1More_ (10-15-2017),_Kira_ (04-30-2017),_MissterDog_ (05-24-2017),_MR Snakes_ (12-11-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-30-2017),_Reinz_ (04-29-2017),Reptimom (04-30-2017),_rock_ (05-03-2017),_Sauzo_ (05-01-2017),_zina10_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## John1982

She's a beauty, congrats!  :Good Job:

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-29-2017)

----------


## piedlover79

Wow!  I would take that home with me.  Heehee

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-29-2017)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Gorgeous critter. They get pretty big too.  :Smile:

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-29-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> Gorgeous critter. They get pretty big too.


Yes lol! Tanimbar are a smaller locality, maxing out at 8 feet or under. And having a light and slender body shape, I figured this is handle-able for me.  :Very Happy:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),_MR Snakes_ (12-11-2018)

----------


## janeothejungle

Nice Addition!  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 

Cheers,
Kat

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-29-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

I thought I should specify, because I forgot to do it in my first post- this is Simalia Nauta/Morelia Nauta, which is a small locality (or is it technically a subspecies...) of amethistina. These max out at 6~8 feet for females, but most of it is just long skinny tail and neck.  :Very Happy:  While _morelia amethistina_ is the giant snake that most people know scrub pythons as. Morelia Nauta is also known to be more docile and flighty, rather than defensive and bitey haha.

So some people just call them Tanimbar python, rather than Tanimbar islands scrub python. (but they're still technically a scrub python so psh)

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),_rock_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Congrats Red, I love her!  :Winner:  :Love: 

This is why I don't go to reptile shows, I don't trust myself.  :Cool:

----------

GreenTea (09-14-2017),_redshepherd_ (04-29-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> Congrats Red, I love her! 
> 
> This is why I don't go to reptile shows, I don't trust myself.


thanks!
LOL seriously, like... Even if you don't find the first thing you wanted, you're bound to get something else.  :Embarassed:

----------


## spazhime

Aaah congrats! I am so happy to see other people getting interested in scrubs, they are so intelligent and gorgeous!

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> Aaah congrats! I am so happy to see other people getting interested in scrubs, they are so intelligent and gorgeous!


YES! I remembered your scrub as I bought her hahah  :Very Happy:

----------


## MissterDog

PIXIE IS THE BEST NAME OMG
and congrats she's adorable!! I'm not terribly familiar with scrubs yet but she looks so inquisitive and alert!

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## EDR

Indeed a interesting choice congrats and enjoy.

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## Reinz

Pixie is the Minime of Scrubs!

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Very nice looking pickup!  She is absolutely stunning!  Love her eyes!

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

Thanks guys!

Reinz: 😂 LOL she is, but I hope she's not that creepy!

----------


## redshepherd

I’m currently maintaining 80-85% humidity and 82-86 F ambient temps in an exo terra glass tank, with belly heat hot spot of 88. What I have is a wet towel covering 50% of the screen top, and two heat pads acting as CHE sitting on the other half (set to 110), because I don’t have a CHE. And I cover the whole thing with a sterilite lid, to keep the heat and humidity in, and there is still room for ventilation. This is a temp setup until the pvc cage comes in a month.


It’s not impossible yall, just need to think out of the box! LOL

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),_Fraido_ (08-17-2017),Gio (04-30-2017),_jmcrook_ (04-30-2017),paintedpythons (05-04-2017),_Prognathodon_ (04-30-2017),_Reinz_ (04-30-2017),_rock_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## Gio

WHOA!

Look at you!

I just saw this and I'm thrilled. You are in for a treat and so are the rest of us that check the updates on this girl.

Obviously I want to hear all about her as she grows.

Display cage city for that girl.

I'm thrilled for you.

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> WHOA!
> 
> Look at you!
> 
> I just saw this and I'm thrilled. You are in for a treat and so are the rest of us that check the updates on this girl.
> 
> Obviously I want to hear all about her as she grows.
> 
> Display cage city for that girl.
> ...


aw thanks Gio!! I'm thrilled too! I'll be updating this thread definitely. I actually didn't find out exactly how uncommon and rarely CB these Tanimbar scrubs are until after I got home, but it made me even happier LOL

----------

Gio (04-30-2017)

----------


## Gio

> aw thanks Gio!! I'm thrilled too! I'll be updating this thread definitely. I actually didn't find out exactly how uncommon and rarely CB these Tanimbar scrubs are until after I got home, but it made me even happier LOL


Yes,

You have something special there. 

Congrats!

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## Reptimom

Gorgeous snake, congrats on the new addition!! You have some stunning snakes.  :Very Happy:

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## Booper

Such beautiful eyes <3 And Pixie is such an adorable name. Congrats!

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

Just fed her an f/t weaned rat. I was offering on tongs, but she wouldn't strike and wrap. So I left it in front of her hide, and she spent 10 minutes sniffing it and then slowly wrapped it on her own to start finding the head. It took her about an hour to actually find the head and eat it, but she didn't give up.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  In fact, I think she was getting more and more frustrated, and persevered. LOL. Hopefully she's easy to feed every week.

Here she is in her hide. I stuck my iphone camera into the entrance. Probably the worst picture I've ever taken, but I really wanted to get a picture...  :ROFL: 

I'm actually weirded out by those vertical lines on her side. Pretty sure they're markings, but not totally sure.

----------

Gio (04-30-2017),Reptimom (04-30-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

So pretty!

BTW, if you put your phone right down on the top mesh you can good pictures.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> So pretty!
> 
> BTW, if you put your phone right down on the top mesh you can good pictures.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Oh neat, I'll keep that in mind!

----------


## Gio

Can't stop looking for updates.

Very few people have what you have including me!!

Your choice here has really impressed me. I think you will be rewarded with a challenging keep and a number of behaviors that are entertaining and certainly worth displaying!

ReD SheP you have done well and I'm envious!

----------

_jmcrook_ (05-01-2017),_redshepherd_ (04-30-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> Can't stop looking for updates.
> 
> Very few people have what you have including me!!
> 
> Your choice here has really impressed me. I think you will be rewarded with a challenging keep and a number of behaviors that are entertaining and certainly worth displaying!
> 
> ReD SheP you have done well and I'm envious!


Aw that pleases me to hear haha! I actually wasn't aware she was that rare until a few people pointed it out.

I sure hope she will be challenging to keep, and be a very different experience! My other snakes are sometimes too much of a breeze lol. Definitely hoping to put her in a large display as an adult!

----------


## Gio

> Aw that pleases me to hear haha! I actually wasn't aware she was that rare until a few people pointed it out.
> 
> I sure hope she will be challenging to keep, and be a very different experience! My other snakes are sometimes too much of a breeze lol. Definitely hoping to put her in a large display as an adult!


HA!

You know I'm gonna stalk this thread LOL!

Nick Mutton has some info on these on his site FYI, but maybe you've seen it already.

----------


## redshepherd

> HA!
> 
> You know I'm gonna stalk this thread LOL!
> 
> Nick Mutton has some info on these on his site FYI, but maybe you've seen it already.


good!  :Very Happy: 
Oh yeah, I saw the same text with additional info on this other snake site. Not sure who wrote it first, but I think Nick Mutton copy and pasted it LOL
http://littlescorpion.com/tanimbar-python/

----------

Gio (05-01-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

Okay last bump of the day, I promise... lolol





I still ended up taking out the nikon for her, and I found out that she HATES flash photography! Either that or she hated the clicking sound of the camera. It totally freaked her out, as you can see from the first to the second pic here. Not even my green tree python has this strong reaction to flash or camera clicks haha.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),_distaff_ (05-01-2017),Gio (05-01-2017),_Prognathodon_ (05-01-2017),Reptimom (05-01-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Okay last bump of the day, I promise... lolol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still ended up taking out the nikon for her, and I found out that she HATES flash photography! Either that or she hated the clicking sound of the camera. It totally freaked her out, as you can see from the first to the second pic here. Not even my green tree python has this strong reaction to flash or camera clicks haha.


Maybe the last bump from you,

But I'll bet others will keep checking this out!

----------

_redshepherd_ (05-01-2017)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Love that face, great pickup!  :Good Job:

----------

_redshepherd_ (05-01-2017)

----------


## LightningPython

She's so pretty!!

----------

_redshepherd_ (05-01-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> good! 
> Oh yeah, I saw the same text with additional info on this other snake site. Not sure who wrote it first, but I think Nick Mutton copy and pasted it LOL
> http://littlescorpion.com/tanimbar-python/


I thought I'd point out that I was obviously wrong, this blog post copy and pasted info off other sites.  :ROFL:  oops, not sure why I would think Nick Mutton wouldn't write info himself yesterday LOLL.

http://www.pythonidae.nl/pythons-morelia-nauta.html

http://www.inlandreptile.com/nauta/morelia%20nauta.htm

----------

Gio (05-01-2017)

----------


## Gio

I'll bet it is nearly impossible to not check in on this new additions every hour or so LOL!

I love getting something new, and the funny thing is, after quarantine, my other snakes seem to react and display a bit more for me too!

Win, win!

----------


## redshepherd

> I'll bet it is nearly impossible to not check in on this new additions every hour or so LOL!
> 
> I love getting something new, and the funny thing is, after quarantine, my other snakes seem to react and display a bit more for me too!
> 
> Win, win!


You're right, I have been checking on her every hour for the entire day. Unfortunately, since I just fed her yesterday, she's been in her hide the whole time hahah. And I fell asleep in a chair in front of her cage and just woke up.

how funny, why is that? You think they react to the new snake?

----------

Gio (05-03-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

I thought I’d post, I was sent these pictures of Pixie’s parents, a male axanthic patternless to a female xanthic DH patternless axanthic. Pixie hatched in October 2015, and these adults are only between 5~6 feet! First pic male, 2nd pic female. They are currently 8 years old, and they were farm raised in Indonesia.

It’s really hard to reproduce them in captivity- only a few people were able to. 95% of Tanimbars are imports/wild caught.





I’d say Pixie herself is about 4 feet long right now.


(above animals owned and pics taken by Andre Mondin) 

and here's some Pixie! I handled her today like a fool.









And here she's chilling on her branch. She drapes her whole body across it.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),Gio (05-03-2017),_Prognathodon_ (05-03-2017),Reptimom (05-03-2017),_rock_ (05-03-2017)

----------


## Gio

Cool. Bigger than I thought she was.

----------


## rock

Beautiful animal, congrats!  What I love about checking in on this site is being introduced to animals I wouldn't even know to look up.  

I saw your first pics and thought, what an awesome looking python.  Then I look it up and find out it's Morelia!?!  M. a. Nauta!  I love all Morelia!!!  

The iridescence Tanimbar have is fantastic!  Great choice!!

----------


## redshepherd

> Cool. Bigger than I thought she was.


Okay, maybe 3.5 feet... I'm just estimating! Her tail is very long.




> Beautiful animal, congrats! What I love about checking in on this site is being introduced to animals I wouldn't even know to look up. 
> 
> I saw your first pics and thought, what an awesome looking python. Then I look it up and find out it's Morelia!?! M. a. Nauta! I love all Morelia!!! 
> 
> The iridescence Tanimbar have is fantastic! Great choice!!


Thanks! Actually same, I knew about scrubs, but I didn't know about the nauta subspecies until I saw her at the show... and I researched on my phone on the spot. LOL

Yeah they're morelia! Or at least, they used to be. Apparently it's simalia nauta now. Boelen's pythons are also simalia now, since a couple years ago.

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Congrats on picking up Pixie! She's very pretty.




> I'm actually weirded out by those vertical lines on her side. Pretty sure they're markings, but not totally sure.


Looks like the little bends they get in their scales from staying coiled up.

----------


## redshepherd

> Congrats on picking up Pixie! She's very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the little bends they get in their scales from staying coiled up.


Thanks!
ahh I see, I've never seen those before! Funny

----------


## rock

> Okay, maybe 3.5 feet... I'm just estimating! Her tail is very long.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Actually same, I knew about scrubs, but I didn't know about the nauta subspecies until I saw her at the show... and I researched on my phone on the spot. LOL
> 
> Yeah they're morelia! Or at least, they used to be. Apparently it's simalia nauta now. Boelen's pythons are also simalia now, since a couple years ago.


If his mama called him Morelia, imma call him Morelia!  Actually, the proposed change is quite interesting.  Below is from the actual research.  Seems they suggest all scrub pythons might be on their own "branch" in the "tree of life". 

And Nauta is latin for sailor, seaman, mariner.  Cool all the way around!   

A number of studies have suggested that taxonomy in the genusMorelia does not reflect actual evolutionary relationships Pyr-on et al., 2013b; Rawlings et al., 2008. For instance, Rawlings et al.(2008) suggested that Morelia might be paraphyletic, and identifiedthree lineages: (1) M. boeleni, (2) M. carinata + M. viridis, and (3) M.amethistina + M. bredli + M. oenpelliensis + M. spilota. We added thespecies M. tracyae, M. clastolepis, M. nauta, and M. kinghorni to ouranalysis and recovered a slightly different arrangement. We foundsupport (BS = 92, PP = 0.99) for the Australasian/Indonesian cladeof scrub (amethystine) pythons (M. oenpelliensis, M. boeleni, M. tra-cyae, M. amethistina, M. clastolepis, M. kinghorni, and M. nauta) and aclade of the carpet and tree pythons (M. bredli, M. carinata, M. spi-lota, and M. viridis), which is sister to the children’s (dwarf) pythons(Antaresia). Within the scrub pythons, we found a basal placementof the enigmatic M. oenpelliensis and M. boeleni, and we foundstrong support for the distinction of the species M. tracyae, M. ame-thistina, and M. clastolepis, though not the closely-related derivedspecies M. kinghorni, and M. nauta (BS = 57, PP = 0.93) described  in Harvey et al. (2000). It should be noted that Harvey et al.(2000) suggest that M. amethistina likely comprises a cryptic spe-cies complex, a sentiment which is echoed by O’Shea (2007).   Among the tree pythons, we did not find strong support for theplacement of M. carinata or M. viridis (other research suggests thatthe latter is likely two species: M. viridis and M. azurea; Rawlingsand Donnellan, 2003 relative to the rest of the clade; however,we did find support for the distinction of the carpet pythons M. bre-dli and M. spilota (BS = 100, PP = 1.0), as well as the distinction ofthe subspecies M. s. spilota and M. s. variegata (BS = 100,PP = 0.88). Additional subspecies are described in M. spilota, anda more extensive analysis would determine whether this wide-spread species is in fact a species complex. Our analysis supportsa close relationship between the tree, carpet, and children’s py-thons, but we are unable to recover strong support among thesespecies, likely due to the availability of only mtDNA sequencesfor M. carinata and most species of Antaresia. Additional samplingof markers should help to resolve the species’ relationships in thisclade. However, it is clear that Morelia is likely paraphyletic withrespect to the other Australasian/Indonesian pythons, and we rec-ommend resolving this paraphyly with a new generic name for thescrub python clade (M. oenpelliensis, M. boeleni, M. tracyae, M. ame-thistina, M. clastolepis, M. kinghorni, and M. nauta).

----------

_redshepherd_ (05-04-2017)

----------


## dboeren

> If his mama called him Morelia, imma call him Morelia!


Nice "Coming to America" reference  :Smile:

----------


## rock

> Nice "Coming to America" reference


Hahaha, yes.  Nailed it.

----------


## redshepherd

> If his mama called him Morelia, imma call him Morelia!  Actually, the proposed change is quite interesting.  Below is from the actual research.  Seems they suggest all scrub pythons might be on their own "branch" in the "tree of life". 
> 
> And Nauta is latin for sailor, seaman, mariner.  Cool all the way around!   
> 
> A number of studies have suggested that taxonomy in the genusMorelia does not reflect actual evolutionary relationships Pyr-on et al., 2013b; Rawlings et al., 2008. For instance, Rawlings et al.(2008) suggested that Morelia might be paraphyletic, and identifiedthree lineages: (1) M. boeleni, (2) M. carinata + M. viridis, and (3) M.amethistina + M. bredli + M. oenpelliensis + M. spilota. We added thespecies M. tracyae, M. clastolepis, M. nauta, and M. kinghorni to ouranalysis and recovered a slightly different arrangement. We foundsupport (BS = 92, PP = 0.99) for the Australasian/Indonesian cladeof scrub (amethystine) pythons (M. oenpelliensis, M. boeleni, M. tra-cyae, M. amethistina, M. clastolepis, M. kinghorni, and M. nauta) and aclade of the carpet and tree pythons (M. bredli, M. carinata, M. spi-lota, and M. viridis), which is sister to the childrens (dwarf) pythons(Antaresia). Within the scrub pythons, we found a basal placementof the enigmatic M. oenpelliensis and M. boeleni, and we foundstrong support for the distinction of the species M. tracyae, M. ame-thistina, and M. clastolepis, though not the closely-related derivedspecies M. kinghorni, and M. nauta (BS = 57, PP = 0.93) described  in Harvey et al. (2000). It should be noted that Harvey et al.(2000) suggest that M. amethistina likely comprises a cryptic spe-cies complex, a sentiment which is echoed by OShea (2007).   Among the tree pythons, we did not find strong support for theplacement of M. carinata or M. viridis (other research suggests thatthe latter is likely two species: M. viridis and M. azurea; Rawlingsand Donnellan, 2003 relative to the rest of the clade; however,we did find support for the distinction of the carpet pythons M. bre-dli and M. spilota (BS = 100, PP = 1.0), as well as the distinction ofthe subspecies M. s. spilota and M. s. variegata (BS = 100,PP = 0.88). Additional subspecies are described in M. spilota, anda more extensive analysis would determine whether this wide-spread species is in fact a species complex. Our analysis supportsa close relationship between the tree, carpet, and childrens py-thons, but we are unable to recover strong support among thesespecies, likely due to the availability of only mtDNA sequencesfor M. carinata and most species of Antaresia. Additional samplingof markers should help to resolve the species relationships in thisclade. However, it is clear that Morelia is likely paraphyletic withrespect to the other Australasian/Indonesian pythons, and we rec-ommend resolving this paraphyly with a new generic name for thescrub python clade (M. oenpelliensis, M. boeleni, M. tracyae, M. ame-thistina, M. clastolepis, M. kinghorni, and M. nauta).


Interesting, thanks for the text! I just took a look at the article. Since simalia is apparently official now, guess that's what I'm using lol!

----------


## rock

> Interesting, thanks for the text! I just took a look at the article. Since simalia is apparently official now, guess that's what I'm using lol!


Yes, they are very unique pythons!  I am looking forward to seeing future pictures and reading about her handling.  Enjoy her!

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Very cool looking animal. Love the eyes.

----------

_redshepherd_ (05-05-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

Shes so much better with handling today! Brief and calm and ending on a good note did the trick really quick. She didn't flinch out of her skin when I touched her in the enclosure either. And shes even in shed now too, which I didnt notice until after I took her out.

Sorry about all these crappy iphone photos LOL. I figure I should keep handling short and simple for now, until she really gets used to it, before bringing in a bulky camera.




Here's the other day...

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),Gio (05-07-2017),Reptimom (05-08-2017),_rock_ (05-08-2017),Sallos (05-07-2017)

----------


## Gio

> Shes so much better with handling today! Brief and calm and ending on a good note did the trick really quick. She didn't flinch out of her skin when I touched her in the enclosure either. And shes even in shed now too, which I didnt notice until after I took her out.
> 
> Sorry about all these crappy iphone photos LOL. I figure I should keep handling short and simple for now, until she really gets used to it, before bringing in a bulky camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the other day...


Looking good!

Keep it up. I want to see you with a 24"-30" tall cage eventually.

You made a wonderful decision taking that snake home!

----------


## redshepherd

> Looking good!
> 
> Keep it up. I want to see you with a 24"-30" tall cage eventually.
> 
> You made a wonderful decision taking that snake home!


Yeah, I ordered a 3x2x2 cage from Jim/Pvccages and it's still 3 more weeks until he ships out... so it'll be here!  :Very Happy: 
Thanks, I'm really pleased with her! She's fairly active and aware of what I'm doing, turning her head this way and that like a little bird. I was doodling her the other day (she was in her enclosure), and she would look at my face one second, and look down at my pencil the next. Much more interesting to watch than my other snakes.

----------

_Prognathodon_ (05-08-2017),_rock_ (05-08-2017)

----------


## rock

Love your snake!  Looking forward to seeing the new enclosure.

----------

_redshepherd_ (05-13-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

I finally got some photos of her with the nikon today. But then she wouldn't let go of this handle thing (it's on an electric bike) and that was a struggle. It's always a struggle handling arboreal snakes if they get themselves wrapped around something!

I also measured more accurately that she is actually about 4'2" when stretched out, so we have a size now. I also figured out her first balancing point/bottom of her neck, so her strike range is about 1.5~2 feet, which is kind of wild.

And in case people missed it, she's a year and 7 months old. Seller said she was a yearling, but he was wrong LOL.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),_Alicia_ (05-14-2017),Gio (05-24-2017),_MissterDog_ (05-14-2017),_Prognathodon_ (05-14-2017),Reptimom (05-13-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

3x2x2 from Jim Scharphorn/PVCcages and a lot of pics to spam everybody with! It took me half a day to nail the panels together and then set it all up for her. Thankfully I already know how RHP's and probe placement works LOL. 

And she is quite active and quite shy, always interesting to watch! She has sooo much room now. Despite being over 4' long, she's actually still small enough to still curl up under a SMALL size reptilebasics hide with only a little body sticking out, if that gives you guys an idea on her size, which is kind of wild. I had the small hide in her last cage, which she used often. She uses every inch of the cage often actually. One minute she'll be in the small hide, next she'll be in the big hide, perching on one branch, perching on another branch, or curled in 3 different spots in the back, or I'll see her cruising...

 All taken from my phone. 












And last pic I took from her temp enclosure, classic arboreal curl.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),Gio (05-24-2017),GreenTea (09-14-2017),_MissterDog_ (05-24-2017),_MmmBanana_ (06-25-2017),_Prognathodon_ (05-24-2017),Reptimom (05-24-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

I love her so much she's so pretty! I think she's my fav scrub. She seems super fun to watch! Who needs tv right? lol

----------


## Gio

Oh my!!!
Very well done. I like everything about this. Cage, snake and setup!!

----------


## Reptimom

Her face is so pretty! And I love her colors. That cage looks great too.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Beautiful snake and great setup!

----------


## C.Marie

Gorgeous congratulatons😊 I am sure she will feel safe and be thriving in no time best wishes for both of you, also such a cute name ..

----------


## redshepherd

Thanks guys! LOL misterdog that's exactly what another friend said too

----------


## redshepherd

Got some cool shots of her with my Nikon, finally! 






It's so hard to get her out of the enclosure, because she's so darn LONG that she's almost always wrapped around something with some part of her body. It reminds me of Kaa from the Jungle Book disney film LOL. Every part of her body is strong enough to get a tight grip, whether her neck or anywhere down the middle, to the tip of the tail lol.






But I did manage to get her out today though! And first time I placed her on my bed or anything other than my hands. She stayed RELATIVELY calm, so we did it!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (06-07-2017),_Alicia_ (09-13-2017),Gio (06-06-2017),_jmcrook_ (06-07-2017),John1982 (07-29-2017),Marzipan (06-22-2017),_MissterDog_ (06-07-2017),_Prognathodon_ (06-06-2017),_Reinz_ (06-07-2017),Reptimom (06-06-2017),_rock_ (06-06-2017)

----------


## rock

Really, really, really cool!

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (09-14-2017),_redshepherd_ (06-06-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

She is such a gorgeous girl!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_redshepherd_ (06-06-2017)

----------


## Gio

Awesome setup, and fantastic critter!

Keep the pictures coming.

----------

_redshepherd_ (06-07-2017)

----------


## Reinz

You have a good eye for picking beautiful snakes. All of yours are such beauties!

----------

_redshepherd_ (06-07-2017)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

she's so pretty! The strike range on aboreals is insane isn't it? I love taking photos of my amazons but getting them off the perch and the way they track and lunge out while i'm snapping photos always makes for an exciting photo shoot!
I call snakes yearlings until they are 2 then I start calling them juvies lol maybe your seller was the same way.

----------

_redshepherd_ (06-07-2017)

----------


## C.Marie

She is so gorgeous, on a different note you also have a beautiful bed spread  :Razz:  Great pictures

----------

_redshepherd_ (06-07-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

Gio, I will never stop spamming so many pictures until everyone here is sick of them hahah

Reinz, thanks man I'm glad you think so!  :Very Happy: 

thanks Marie  :Very Happy: 




> she's so pretty! The strike range on aboreals is insane isn't it? I love taking photos of my amazons but getting them off the perch and the way they track and lunge out while i'm snapping photos always makes for an exciting photo shoot!
> I call snakes yearlings until they are 2 then I start calling them juvies lol maybe your seller was the same way.


It is insane! It's like... half their body length LOL. Gosh I'll bet that makes an exciting photo shoot. My Pixie hasn't lunged out like that towads the camera yet, so nothing fun here hahah
Ahh true, that makes sense!

----------


## redshepherd

And for anyone who wants to see a quick feed strike video... (It's here on my blog, didn't upload with youtube so unfortunately not embedded) 

http://dogsignalfire.tumblr.com/post...t-rt-maybe-too

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),Gio (07-29-2017),Sallos (06-20-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

About time to update more pics! 

Also, she has bitten me another time since the last time I posted, and then a third time except I was wearing gloves. So HAH. TAKE THAT PIXIE, I've got gloves!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),Gio (07-29-2017),John1982 (07-29-2017),_Prognathodon_ (07-28-2017),Reptimom (07-28-2017)

----------


## spazhime

Man she is absolutely lovely!

----------


## redshepherd

> Man she is absolutely lovely!


aw thanks! I wish she is such a docile special one like your Tali! LOL

----------


## Gio

> About time to update more pics! 
> 
> Also, she has bitten me another time since the last time I posted, and then a third time except I was wearing gloves. So HAH. TAKE THAT PIXIE, I've got gloves!


Awesome,

And I love the video, I just saw it today. She is bigger than I expected and not shy at all.

Very nice pickup!

----------


## redshepherd

> Awesome,
> 
> And I love the video, I just saw it today. She is bigger than I expected and not shy at all.
> 
> Very nice pickup!


Thanks! She often keeps wriggling and turning like that for minutes, as if she's wrestling a live rat lol. And yes, I guess she is a bit big! 4 feet long, just very thin-bodied.

----------


## redshepherd

Well, dealing with Pixie is like dealing with a fast long small alien who learns new things right away/after only two repetitions. Her behavior and reactions to things are so distinct and thoughtful too. She a heckin smart snake and my other snakes are just simple-minded plebeians and got nothing on her. LOL

No pics for now!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),Gio (08-16-2017),_MissterDog_ (08-16-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

I love all your photos of Pixie! She's got stunning eyes. Thanks for keeping us updated. I just acquired a yearling male a few weeks ago and it's hard to find anyone around who keeps them. How big is she now?

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),_redshepherd_ (10-15-2017)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Absolutely beautiful girl you have there! Her eyes are mesmerizing! Awesome setup she has, too! Where can I find the video you posted of her?

----------

_redshepherd_ (10-15-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> I love all your photos of Pixie! She's got stunning eyes. Thanks for keeping us updated. I just acquired a yearling male a few weeks ago and it's hard to find anyone around who keeps them. How big is she now?


Oh nice! I just saw your comment. I can't weigh her, but I'd say she's about 4.5 feet long!




> Absolutely beautiful girl you have there! Her eyes are mesmerizing! Awesome setup she has, too! Where can I find the video you posted of her?


I post some videos of her on my twitter or my pet blog. My twitter is fionapup, and my tumblr blog is dogsignalfire  :Smile:

----------


## redshepherd

Today was the 2nd full clean of her cage that I've ever done, and she was PISSED, since I clean while she is in it (it is easier this way, I promise). I think the longer I have her = the larger she grows, the more angry she is becoming, more typical of scrubs! I'm fine with this, but just... no more handling sessions haha. Here's some pics when I was in the middle of cleaning. She's actually quite a lot bigger than when I first got her, thinking back!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),_jmcrook_ (10-15-2017),_MissterDog_ (10-15-2017),Reptimom (10-15-2017),_Starscream_ (10-15-2017)

----------


## zina10

She is beautiful !!! 

Looks like a fierce little thing, though, doesn't she.. :Wink: 

Are you still going to get a Russian Ratsnake buddy ? Or are you done adding new ones for now.. :Smile:

----------


## redshepherd

> She is beautiful !!! 
> 
> Looks like a fierce little thing, though, doesn't she..
> 
> Are you still going to get a Russian Ratsnake buddy ? Or are you done adding new ones for now..


She's quite angry and fierce  :Very Happy: 

I actually just found out this morning that Zerkle has normal russian rat snakes right now selling for 175! A late clutch! I think I might actually jump on it now LOL, doesn't happen often enough! I'm currently just waiting for their reply and ok to send over the funds.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (10-17-2017),_distaff_ (10-18-2017),_MissterDog_ (10-17-2017),_zina10_ (10-16-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

> She's quite angry and fierce 
> 
> I actually just found out this morning that Zerkle has normal russian rat snakes right now selling for 175! A late clutch! I think I might actually jump on it now LOL, doesn't happen often enough! I'm currently just waiting for their reply and ok to send over the funds.


Ooh! Cool!  I really like the Zerkles.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## redshepherd

> Ooh! Cool!  I really like the Zerkles.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah! I think they're even just one of the only people left who actively breed russian rat snakes yearly. It's been almost impossible to find any available otherwise.

----------


## zina10

> She's quite angry and fierce 
> 
> I actually just found out this morning that Zerkle has normal russian rat snakes right now selling for 175! A late clutch! I think I might actually jump on it now LOL, doesn't happen often enough! I'm currently just waiting for their reply and ok to send over the funds.



WHOA!! Whenever I ask, everybody is either out or didn't have any to begin with...

Let me know if you get one  :Smile:  I'm excited for you  :Wink:

----------


## Starscream

> Yeah! I think they're even just one of the only people left who actively breed russian rat snakes yearly. It's been almost impossible to find any available otherwise.


I'm hoping they'll still be breeding when I'm ready to keep one -- over the past few weeks the russian rat snake's become one of my dream snakes lmao. If you get one I'll enjoy all your photos/videos from afar -- maybe it'll stave off my desire to get one for the time being (let's be real it'd probably feed it BUT Y'KNOW). I'm with Zina -- keep us posted lmao.

----------


## redshepherd

> WHOA!! Whenever I ask, everybody is either out or didn't have any to begin with...
> 
> Let me know if you get one  I'm excited for you


Same, so even though I would prefer to get my russian rat snake next March or so... I had to jump on it now LOL!  :Very Happy:  




> I'm hoping they'll still be breeding when I'm ready to keep one -- over the past few weeks the russian rat snake's become one of my dream snakes lmao. If you get one I'll enjoy all your photos/videos from afar -- maybe it'll stave off my desire to get one for the time being (let's be real it'd probably feed it BUT Y'KNOW). I'm with Zina -- keep us posted lmao.


I think they've been breeding them for many years already, so I can't see them stopping just in the next couple years (hopefully)! They've also been my dream snake for about a year!

I just paid for a male! Coming on Thursday!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-17-2017),_Starscream_ (10-17-2017),_zina10_ (10-17-2017)

----------


## BluuWolf

Wow congrats! I almost got one from them when they were available this summer but then came to my senses and knew I should wait until I move out of this apartment into a house where I would have room to give them the space they need lol. I'm moving into my house this month now but they run out so fast I doubt they will still be available by the time I'll be ready! 

Well I will just keep on going for the Veitnamese Blue Beauty I was planning for and live through you until the time comes! I can't wait to see him!

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk

----------

_redshepherd_ (10-17-2017)

----------


## zina10

> Same, so even though I would prefer to get my russian rat snake next March or so... I had to jump on it now LOL!  
> 
> 
> 
> I think they've been breeding them for many years already, so I can't see them stopping just in the next couple years (hopefully)! They've also been my dream snake for about a year!
> 
> I just paid for a male! Coming on Thursday!!



YAY !! Congrats  :Smile:

----------

_redshepherd_ (10-17-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> Wow congrats! I almost got one from them when they were available this summer but then came to my senses and knew I should wait until I move out of this apartment into a house where I would have room to give them the space they need lol. I'm moving into my house this month now but they run out so fast I doubt they will still be available by the time I'll be ready! 
> 
> Well I will just keep on going for the Veitnamese Blue Beauty I was planning for and live through you until the time comes! I can't wait to see him!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


Well, you won't have an adult that needs a lot of room instantly LOL! They start out as hatchlings (VERY small, like nearly a baby corn snake size) and will still take a year to grow somewhat bigger. You can still jump on it now if you want! The space they need as hatchlings is no more than a bp hatchling would, or I'd be afraid of losing them!




> YAY !! Congrats


THANKS!! I'm amped!!

----------


## BluuWolf

True.. But we are moving across state.. I'm scared that the 24 hour or so drive would be to much stress on a baby that was just recently shipped and hasn't had a chance to acclimate yet. 

Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

> True.. But we are moving across state.. I'm scared that the 24 hour or so drive would be to much stress on a baby that was just recently shipped and hasn't had a chance to acclimate yet. 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D690 using Tapatalk


Ah that's a long drive! Yeah, better to wait until you're moved then.

----------


## EricBurke

Very nice. Tans are a cool scrub.

----------


## hilabeans

Oh please start a thread on your Russian Rat Snake!  I am very interested in them, but am new to snakes and worried they are more than a beginner should take on.  They seem like they're full of personality and sweetness, I want to learn as much as I can about them.

Congratulations on all your cool new kids!

----------


## Albert Clark

What an amazing animal red! Grats, and i don't know how i missed all this but i am glad i caught up. You really took everything to the next level with grace and superiority.  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## redshepherd

> Very nice. Tans are a cool scrub.


thanks! They are cool. Totally a mainland scrub in a tiny body. LOL




> Oh please start a thread on your Russian Rat Snake! I am very interested in them, but am new to snakes and worried they are more than a beginner should take on. They seem like they're full of personality and sweetness, I want to learn as much as I can about them.
> 
> Congratulations on all your cool new kids!


I 100% definitely will, especially since I'm getting a hatchling! It will be fun to watch the color change as he grows.  :Very Happy:  And actually, you can totally jump in on this clutch if you want- Russian Rat Snakes are notoriously EASY to care for beginners, even easier than corn snakes, since they live in such a wide range of regions and climates and are extremely adaptable. They're like the red-eared slider of snakes. 

I think the only reason why they aren't more popular or well-known as a beginner's snake is because they grow sort of large for a colubrid and don't look flashy as hatchlings (just a dull greybrown LOL). Otherwise yeah, they're full of personality and GREAT beginner snakes!




> What an amazing animal red! Grats, and i don't know how i missed all this but i am glad i caught up. You really took everything to the next level with grace and superiority.


Thanks for looking through all the posts Al!  :Very Happy:  "Grace and superiority", gee I'm flattered lol!

----------

_BluuWolf_ (10-17-2017),_hilabeans_ (10-17-2017),_MissterDog_ (10-17-2017),_Starscream_ (10-17-2017),_zina10_ (10-17-2017)

----------


## hilabeans

> And actually, you can totally jump in on this clutch if you want- Russian Rat Snakes are notoriously EASY to care for beginners, even easier than corn snakes, since they live in such a wide range of regions and climates and are extremely adaptable. They're like the red-eared slider of snakes.


Funny story - I reached out to Zerkles a couple of days ago, based on this thread, just to get some more information on Russian Rat Snakes.  There's not a ton on the webs, and Youtube is hit & miss on their husbandry requirements.  Anyway, they PM'd me today several times asking for my address and phone number for the shipping label. I was like, "whoa - i know I'm dreaming about this snake, did i sleepwalk and order one unbeknownst to my conscious self???"  I let them know there must be a mix-up, and they figured it out and said wrong girl, this guy is for Fiona.

I'm assuming you are that Fiona.  I almost got your snek!!

----------


## redshepherd

> Funny story - I reached out to Zerkles a couple of days ago, based on this thread, just to get some more information on Russian Rat Snakes.  There's not a ton on the webs, and Youtube is hit & miss on their husbandry requirements.  Anyway, they PM'd me today several times asking for my address and phone number for the shipping label. I was like, "whoa - i know I'm dreaming about this snake, did i sleepwalk and order one unbeknownst to my conscious self???"  I let them know there must be a mix-up, and they figured it out and said wrong girl, this guy is for Fiona.
> 
> I'm assuming you are that Fiona.  I almost got your snek!!


Whaaat! I am indeed that Fiona. That's a crazy mix up omg! What's going on over there with them LOL, imagine someone sleazy just tells them their shipping address and they ship out a paid snake to a different person.  :Surprised:  I mean I guess I would still get a refund, but dang!

Yeah, I don't think there is anything too specific on their husbandry out there, because they are so adaptable- so there just is a wide range of temps they are comfortable with.

----------


## hilabeans

> Whaaat! I am indeed that Fiona. That's a crazy mix up omg! What's going on over there with them LOL, imagine someone sleazy just tells them their shipping address and they ship out a paid snake to a different person.  I mean I guess I would still get a refund, but dang!


Yeah, at first I thought they were messing with me since I was asking them questions - like "ok lady, your snake's in the mail!". But after a few jokes back to them I realized they were seriously trying to mail me somebody's snake.  When they mentioned Fiona, I knew it was you from your artwork.  Too crazy!  I told them you were responsible for bringing me to their site from a thread on this forum, but said I didn't think our relationship extended to you being cool with me getting your snake!

Good thing I wasn't some shady creep, though.  Otherwise that could have been awful.

----------


## distaff

They are hard to find.  Ken Foose briefly listed some on Kingsnake.com.  I almost bought one.  Opted for the Trans-pecos instead.  Will check the Zerkle site just out of curiosity.

----------


## zina10

> Yeah, at first I thought they were messing with me since I was asking them questions - like "ok lady, your snake's in the mail!". But after a few jokes back to them I realized they were seriously trying to mail me somebody's snake.  When they mentioned Fiona, I knew it was you from your artwork.  Too crazy!  I told them you were responsible for bringing me to their site from a thread on this forum, but said I didn't think our relationship extended to you being cool with me getting your snake!
> 
> Good thing I wasn't some shady creep, though.  Otherwise that could have been awful.


Holy cow, what a crazy story !!! 

Poor Fiona, she would have been heart broken !! Been waiting so long on that lil russian dude !!! 

A good thing you are such a honest person. Good things will come your way. Maybe a little russian one day, LOL.

----------

_hilabeans_ (10-19-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> Yeah, at first I thought they were messing with me since I was asking them questions - like "ok lady, your snake's in the mail!". But after a few jokes back to them I realized they were seriously trying to mail me somebody's snake.  When they mentioned Fiona, I knew it was you from your artwork.  Too crazy!  I told them you were responsible for bringing me to their site from a thread on this forum, but said I didn't think our relationship extended to you being cool with me getting your snake!
> 
> Good thing I wasn't some shady creep, though.  Otherwise that could have been awful.





> Holy cow, what a crazy story !!! 
> 
> Poor Fiona, she would have been heart broken !! Been waiting so long on that lil russian dude !!! 
> 
> A good thing you are such a honest person. Good things will come your way. Maybe a little russian one day, LOL.


Seriously haha! I'd be pretty disappointed but just take it as fate doesn't want me to have a russian rat snake this year, since it would be the Zerkle's loss in the end. Hope this doesn't happen often with them LOL.  :Surprised: 
But YAY, I'M SO EXCITED for the little guy to arrive tomorrow morning!!




> They are hard to find. Ken Foose briefly listed some on Kingsnake.com. I almost bought one. Opted for the Trans-pecos instead. Will check the Zerkle site just out of curiosity.


Did he have those this year? Were they hatchlings or older ones?

----------


## redshepherd

Hmm... I just found out their Russian Rat Snakes were listed one week ago as $150 in their fb ad, but I was sold one for $175 when I asked directly for the price (before I found their facebook ad). LOL I hope that was an honest mistake and not trying to make a quick buck since I didn't see the ad earlier.  :Confused:

----------


## Team Slytherin

May I ask how often you feed Miss Pixie? My little Tanimbar eats like a demon monster from hell! And every time, it's like he hasn't eaten in months. Then, a millisecond after he swallows, he hunts around for more. I've been told I should transition him from a 7-day to a 10-day feeding schedule, but I am curious as to what works best for you.

----------


## redshepherd

> May I ask how often you feed Miss Pixie? My little Tanimbar eats like a demon monster from hell! And every time, it's like he hasn't eaten in months. Then, a millisecond after he swallows, he hunts around for more. I've been told I should transition him from a 7-day to a 10-day feeding schedule, but I am curious as to what works best for you.


LOL same with mine, though I think being voracious eaters is sort of a trait of the species. I feed mine every 7-10 days on either weaned rats or two rat fuzzies, though I'm going to start her on smalls and see how she does. Back when she was a bit smaller and I fed her one large weaned every 7-10 days and it left a huge lump, she would calm down better after the meal. So I think upping their meal size would help.

----------


## hilabeans

> Hmm... I just found out their Russian Rat Snakes were listed one week ago as $150 in their fb ad, but I was sold one for $175 when I asked for the price (before I found their facebook ad). LOL I hope that was an honest mistake and not trying to make a quick buck since I didn't see the ad earlier.


I noticed that and was curious, but figured you maybe got a "special" one which would explain the up charge.  I bet if you mentioned it they would refund you, if you wanted  to pursue it.

Very excited for your special delivery!

incidentally, they let me know they should have 12 producing females next year, and are expecting normals, Het Melanistic , Het Albinos and possibly Albinos.  For any others in the market.

----------

_Starscream_ (10-18-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> I noticed that and was curious, but figured you maybe got a "special" one which would explain the up charge.  I bet if you mentioned it they would refund you, if you wanted  to pursue it.
> 
> Very excited for your special delivery!
> 
> incidentally, they let me know they should have 12 producing females next year, and are expecting normals, Het Melanistic , Het Albinos and possibly Albinos.  For any others in the market.


Nope, I was just told 175 for a normal! Yeah, just messaged them about it and I'm sure I will get the bit of a refund now that I actually noticed...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Oh wonderful!! I know missterdog really wanted one later on too.

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-19-2017)

----------


## MissterDog

> Nope, I was just told 175 for a normal! Yeah, just messaged them about it and I'm sure I will get the bit of a refund now that I actually noticed... 
> 
> Oh wonderful!! I know missterdog really wanted one later on too.


I certainly do! I'm hoping they will have melanistic at some point rather than het melanistic, so slight bummer they won't have any next year lol. But I wonder if that suggests the following year they are planning for melanistic  :Surprised:  

I have hopes lol

----------

_redshepherd_ (10-19-2017)

----------


## hilabeans

> A good thing you are such a honest person. Good things will come your way. Maybe a little russian one day, LOL.


YAY!  Karma snek!




> I certainly do! I'm hoping they will have melanistic at some point rather than het melanistic, so slight bummer they won't have any next year lol. But I wonder if that suggests the following year they are planning for melanistic


Oh gosh, the melanistic ones are such stunners.  I can see why you're holding out.  I'm super partial to the normals, so the plans are boding well so far.   :Smile:

----------

_MissterDog_ (10-19-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

(about the russian rat snake lol) Amy informed me that "Rob changed the pricing and didn't tell me", and she apologized and refunded me the difference. Sort of makes me wonder lol, since that "price change" he did was only toward me. But no matter.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zina10

> (about the russian rat snake lol) Amy informed me that "Rob changed the pricing and didn't tell me", and she apologized and refunded me the difference. Sort of makes me wonder lol, since that "price change" he did was only toward me. But no matter.



Well, It may have simply been that Rob changed the price on the facebook post (as a special) and forgot to tell his wife he lowered it. Early this year when I asked about them, they told me $175. 

I don't think they tried to get a extra $25 out of someone. They have such a good reputation, and that amount of money wouldn't really be worth tarnishing it over ?

Just wondering...


SOOO , where is the new baby ???

----------


## redshepherd

> Well, It may have simply been that Rob changed the price on the facebook post (as a special) and forgot to tell his wife he lowered it. Early this year when I asked about them, they told me $175. 
> 
> I don't think they tried to get a extra $25 out of someone. They have such a good reputation, and that amount of money wouldn't really be worth tarnishing it over ?
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> 
> SOOO , where is the new baby ???


Ah that's helpful to know they did say 175 earlier this year. I still am not sure what happened LOL. Yeah, I also don't think $25 is worth tarnishing their good rep, so I thought it was strange. It's funny, when I had asked earlier this year, they told me 125 LOL

And here he is!!  :Smile:  https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...-(progression)

----------


## redshepherd

Thought I'd post pics of Pixie in shed. She darkens a lot, becoming more like dark brown instead of her usual light greyish-brown! Pretty interesting. She also mellows out a lot when in shed, and I can stick my camera in her face to take pics without getting bitten, as you can see.  :ROFL: she sort of just rolls away and hides her head. So unbecoming. lol

I also noticed she's grown a lot since I got her. Makes me worry she might grow bigger than anticipated.

----------

_Godzilla78_ (10-28-2017),_Prognathodon_ (10-30-2017),Reptimom (10-29-2017),_Starscream_ (10-28-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

Peeking out at me from behind a leaf  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (11-05-2017),_jmcrook_ (11-05-2017),_MissterDog_ (11-05-2017),o.r hill (11-05-2017),_Prognathodon_ (11-06-2017),Sallos (11-05-2017),_Starscream_ (11-05-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Man, the eyes on that girl are killer! Shes getting big, too.

----------

_redshepherd_ (11-05-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

> Man, the eyes on that girl are killer! Shes getting big, too.


Yeah! I love scrubs eyes. She really did get a LOT bigger than when I got her.

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

She is sooo gorgeous!

----------

_redshepherd_ (11-05-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

I took her out since she was in a fair mood today, and it was swell. I can tell she was still deciding every once in awhile whether to bite me or not, so I have to move veeeery slowly to calm her back down. Unfortunately, she's always moving around and the lighting in the reptile room isn't great. Crappy photos!!

I'm only just realizing more how much she has grown since I first got her, only a little over half a year ago. I sort of underestimated her size LOL, I think I will need to buy her a new cage eventually! She used to be able to fit perfectly under a SMALL size reptilebasics hide! Now she nearly fills up a medium hide.

----------

Craiga 01453 (05-19-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-15-2017),_MissterDog_ (11-15-2017),_Prognathodon_ (11-16-2017),_Starscream_ (11-15-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

I haven't updated Pixie's thread in half a year, so here! She's 4.5~5 feet now, but her head is still the size of my thumb. Maybe barely wider than my thumb at the widest point. But she is loooong relative to her head size LOL, her tail making up a huge part of the length. 

Today's also feeding day, so I might have a feeding video later, assuming she acts exciting!

And she is feistier and quick to bite, the older she grows haha. She's purely a display snake and I only take her out with a hook if I need to clean her enclosure.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-17-2018),Craiga 01453 (05-19-2018),Gio (05-15-2018),_hilabeans_ (05-16-2018),_MissterDog_ (05-15-2018),_Prognathodon_ (05-16-2018),_rock_ (05-31-2018),_Sauzo_ (05-15-2018)

----------


## Gio

Missed all of these. Love it ❤️ keep it coming.

----------

_redshepherd_ (05-16-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Yesssssssss, shes looking awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_redshepherd_ (05-17-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Gosh, I would love to own a scrub someday.  Does anyone know the various scrub localities (with scientific name) offhand?  In Florida, I believe 2 scrub species are on the conditional species list, but that suggests the others are okay.

Yours is BEAUTIFUL! Keep the photos coming!

----------

_redshepherd_ (05-19-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Oh that's a shame Redshepherd that she won't let you handle her. Are all scrub pythons this way?
She's beautiful by the way!  :Bowdown:

----------

_redshepherd_ (05-19-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> Oh that's a shame Redshepherd that she won't let you handle her. Are all scrub pythons this way?
> She's beautiful by the way!


Not all, there are the rare docile scrubs out there. But for the most part, they have a reputation for being defensive and quick to bite LOL.

thanks!!

----------


## redshepherd

> Gosh, I would love to own a scrub someday.  Does anyone know the various scrub localities (with scientific name) offhand?  In Florida, I believe 2 scrub species are on the conditional species list, but that suggests the others are okay.
> 
> Yours is BEAUTIFUL! Keep the photos coming!


Well, not off hand, but this thread is very helpful! Pretend someone on this forum wrote it haha
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum.../topics/610758

----------


## redshepherd

She thought it was food time, but then I opened her cage to take pics and it took her by surprise. So she just sat there like this in silence.





This weirdo also decided that burying her head under these leaves is a good idea. She attempted it twice- but the first time, I interrupted her apparently, and she whipped her head back out. The second time is these pics, where she decided to poke her head out the other end after realizing I was there! I have honestly zero idea what she is doing. LOL

----------

Gio (06-01-2018),_MissterDog_ (05-30-2018),Reptimom (06-11-2018),_Sauzo_ (05-31-2018),_Starscream_ (05-31-2018),_Team Slytherin_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Gosh, I would love to own a scrub someday.  Does anyone know the various scrub localities (with scientific name) offhand?  In Florida, I believe 2 scrub species are on the conditional species list, but that suggests the others are okay.
> 
> Yours is BEAUTIFUL! Keep the photos coming!


Scrub pythons are currently divided into 5 closely related subspecies. We still have much to learn about them, as they were reclassified from Morelia to Simalia as recently as 2014, I believe? Feel free to correct any info, friends. As a fellow Simalia Nauta keeper (lover), I am still learning as well! Prior to 2000, the 5 currently recognized sub-species of scrub python were all classified under Morelia Amethistina

Simalia Tracyae - Halmahera scrub python from Halmahera Island. (this one is on my very-much-want list!)

Simalia Clastolepis - Moluccan scrub python from the Moluccan Islands

Simalia Kinghorni - native to Australia, this is the "scrub python" most people think of. It is the largest of the scrubs and restricted from export. I highly doubt anyone outside a zoological society has this species in captivity.

Simalia Nauta - Tanimbar scrub python from the Tanimbar Islands. 

Simalia Amethistina - It is likely that this classification will be further broken down in the coming years. For now, there are basically 3 "races" of amethistina: the northern barnecks, southerns (Merauke), and those of the Central Highlands. Like GTP's, when referring to an amethistina, the locality is also named. (i.e. Biak, Sorong, Wamena, Kofiau)

----------


## redshepherd

> Scrub pythons are currently divided into 5 closely related subspecies. We still have much to learn about them, as they were reclassified from Morelia to Simalia as recently as 2014, I believe? Feel free to correct any info, friends. As a fellow Simalia Nauta keeper (lover), I am still learning as well! Prior to 2000, the 5 currently recognized sub-species of scrub python were all classified under Morelia Amethistina
> 
> Simalia Tracyae - Halmahera scrub python from Halmahera Island. (this one is on my very-much-want list!)
> 
> Simalia Clastolepis - Moluccan scrub python from the Moluccan Islands
> 
> Simalia Kinghorni - native to Australia, this is the "scrub python" most people think of. It is the largest of the scrubs and restricted from export. I highly doubt anyone outside a zoological society has this species in captivity.
> 
> Simalia Nauta - Tanimbar scrub python from the Tanimbar Islands. 
> ...


Yeah! This info is worded in the link I posted, and whoever wrote it added pictures and descriptions too which is super helpful.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum.../topics/610758

----------


## Sauzo

Lol i've had my snakes do the same with just sitting there with only their head in the hide and the rest of them stretched out in the open. I just look at them and think 'you know, if you were in the wild, you would be dinner for some bird lol'

And for the next pic, i want to see you kiss that scrubby on the top of his head like you see those snake charmers do with cobras  :Very Happy:  :Blow kiss:

----------

_redshepherd_ (05-31-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> Lol i've had my snakes do the same with just sitting there with only their head in the hide and the rest of them stretched out in the open. I just look at them and think 'you know, if you were in the wild, you would be dinner for some bird lol'
> 
> And for the next pic, i want to see you kiss that scrubby on the top of his head like you see those snake charmers do with cobras


LOL I seriously swear sometimes that ALL of my snakes would be dinner for some bird or whatever if they were out in the wild, including the gtp. Maybe except for Drizzle, because she's so wary and fast at zipping back into hiding 24/7. We have the ones that get picked off early  :ROFL: 

aahahah yeah, I can't wait to get some luscious blood red lips, just like a celeb!  :Surprised:

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Yeah! This info is worded in the link I posted, and whoever wrote it added pictures and descriptions too which is super helpful.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum.../topics/610758


Hahaha, I saw that right after I finished! A super informative post. I am totally obsessed with scrubbies now and have been keeping eyes out for another one. Ill give it a little time, so I can practice dealing with Apophis when hes bigger...since its likely I wouldnt get so lucky a second time.

But man, they are fantastic beasts! Id love to get my hands on a Wamena or Halm if I can find one....even another Nauta would be cool. One came up on kingsnake the other day and was snatched within 12 hours!

But then, on days when Apophis is feeling sassy, I always think, youre lucky hes not 15 feet long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

Sometimes, I think I want to take Pixie out to handle and take some outdoor photos. And then I remember that nah, she bites me completely unpredictably and without any defensive body language or warning. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ crazy snake

Most snakes are pretty obvious when they're warning you off or feeling nervous, but Pixie is just like, "La dee da... gently slithering along your arm.... looking relaxed... hmmm.... *SUDDENLY TURNS HEAD DOWNWARD AND CHOMPS*"

That's Pixie.  :Confused:  :Bowdown:  She's pulled that a few times on me. So I opt for only taking enclosure pics now. LOL

----------

Gio (06-09-2018),_MissterDog_ (06-08-2018),_Sauzo_ (06-08-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Thats because you need to show the snake whos boss!! When it chomps your arm, you chomp its tail!! After a few of those, the snake will learn.....'if i bite this warm tree, i get a painful sensation on my rear end'  :Very Happy:

----------

_redshepherd_ (06-08-2018),_RickyNY_ (06-09-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> Thats because you need to show the snake whos boss!! When it chomps your arm, you chomp its tail!! After a few of those, the snake will learn.....'if i bite this warm tree, i get a painful sensation on my rear end'


But I was told to alpha roll the snake to show her I'm alpha!  :Surprised:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (06-09-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Sometimes, I think I want to take Pixie out to handle and take some outdoor photos. And then I remember that nah, she bites me completely unpredictably and without any defensive body language or warning. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ crazy snake
> 
> Most snakes are pretty obvious when they're warning you off or feeling nervous, but Pixie is just like, "La dee da... gently slithering along your arm.... looking relaxed... hmmm.... *SUDDENLY TURNS HEAD DOWNWARD AND CHOMPS*"
> 
> That's Pixie.  She's pulled that a few times on me. So I opt for only taking enclosure pics now. LOL


Shes stunning. 

Keep working with her. 

You have a somewhat rare captive there and I want to see you fully enjoy her.

----------


## RickyNY

Come on Red, you're keeping what I call an advance snake. A bite here and there won't kill ya!  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## Team Slytherin

> Come on Red, you're keeping what I call an advance snake. A bite here and there won't kill ya!


Haha, a bite from that snake might! Makes a bite from nearly anything else feel like a feather slap 



Skull of an Oksibil scrub python  Imagine a baby dragon that is super fast, super alert, cage aggressive to the extreme, and grabby as hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_RickyNY_ (11-07-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> She’s stunning. 
> 
> Keep working with her. 
> 
> You have a somewhat rare captive there and I want to see you fully enjoy her.





> Come on Red, you're keeping what I call an advance snake. A bite here and there won't kill ya!


She clearly doesn't enjoy coming out, so it doesn't make any difference to her. She loves her cage. Even when I take her out to handle and move across the room, she would stretch out super long trying to beeline it back into her enclosure! Me taking her out would only be for my own amusement 

And I'd honestly rather not have wounds all over my hands and arms. Maybe if I wanted to look really masculine. LOL




> Haha, a bite from that snake might! Makes a bite from nearly anything else feel like a feather slap 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, her bites hurt more than I expect from such a small looking head! Pixie is 5 feet right now. I guess at least I'd still rather be bitten by a tanimbar than my green tree python though.

----------

_RickyNY_ (06-12-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Haha was going to say, I'd probably take a bite from that scrub over the GTP. Them and ETBs have some seriously scary teeth. I;m waiting to get tagged by Pat but so far, so good. I reach in next to him during the day and change his water and he usually wakes up, turns to look at my hand and flicks his tongue and inches towards it and then either sits there or turns around and goes back to sleep. 

And having wounds all over your hands and arms might make you look like a goth emo, that wouldnt be good...well unless you are a goth emo lol.

----------


## redshepherd

> Haha was going to say, I'd probably take a bite from that scrub over the GTP. Them and ETBs have some seriously scary teeth. I;m waiting to get tagged by Pat but so far, so good. I reach in next to him during the day and change his water and he usually wakes up, turns to look at my hand and flicks his tongue and inches towards it and then either sits there or turns around and goes back to sleep. 
> 
> And having wounds all over your hands and arms might make you look like a goth emo, that wouldnt be good...well unless you are a goth emo lol.


Seriously, those thick GTP and ETB heads have some long teeth in them! Particularly ETB, which is actually the sole reason why I got a GTP over an ETB. haha

Aw Pat's cute! That's swell! Gem also has never struck defensively while on her perch. She just watches cautiously while I'm going about my business cleaning her enclosure or whatever. Or she just stays asleep and doesn't move. Such a blob.

I'm not goth or emo, so that also means I should avoid handling Pixie for kicks. Sigh. LOL

----------

_Sauzo_ (06-09-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Lol they are blobs. i call them GTPs 'BPs on a stick'  :Very Happy:  Only time Pat gets active is when he has to poop or wants dinner haha.

----------

_redshepherd_ (06-09-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

I thought I'd take some pics of what Pixie usually does when I'm cleaning out her cage. She's so long and refuses to let go of her branch without stressing her out, so I just put the whole branch somewhere. LOL




Before cleaning... I still tried to put her in another box in preparation for cleaning, but she beelined it back into her enclosure.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


And her new digs! I revamped her enclosure design a bit.

----------

_dakski_ (06-19-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-18-2018),Gio (07-16-2018),_hilabeans_ (06-18-2018),_jmcrook_ (06-18-2018),_MD_Pythons_ (06-18-2018),_MissterDog_ (06-19-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Pixie is looking as lovely as ever Red..

----------

_Prognathodon_ (06-20-2018),_redshepherd_ (06-18-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

Maaaan, shes so freaking beautiful its making me itch for another one!!!😭😭

----------

_redshepherd_ (06-19-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

How iridescent she is in shed! It shows up extra well. (Of course I still boosted the colors a bit to make it EVEN prettier  :Razz:  ) 

Random thought, but multiple people online have assumed she's a white lipped python LOL. Us snake keepers know they look nothing alike besides having some iridescence, but it makes me laugh how I kept itching on and off about getting a white lipped for the past 3 years, and then here she is anyway, confusing the internet.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (07-16-2018),Gio (07-16-2018),_Prognathodon_ (07-17-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## Gio

> How iridescent she is in shed! It shows up extra well. (Of course I still boosted the colors a bit to make it EVEN prettier  ) 
> 
> Random thought, but multiple people online have assumed she's a white lipped python LOL. Us snake keepers know they look nothing alike besides having some iridescence, but it makes me laugh how I kept itching on and off about getting a white lipped for the past 3 years, and then here she is anyway, confusing the internet.


She looks sensational!

What a cool little snake, although she's getting bigger so maybe we're passed the "little" stage.

----------

_redshepherd_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> She looks sensational!
> 
> What a cool little snake, although she's getting bigger so maybe we're passed the "little" stage.


thanks!
I can barely tell how much she grew since I see her every day, although she grew A LOT since I got her. She used to fit snugly under a small size reptilebasics hide, and now she's too big to fit under a medium one  :Surprised:

----------

Gio (07-16-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

Pixie just displayed some very neat behavior!

I opened her cage door a crack (sliding glass doors) with her sitting on sort of the opposite side of the enclosure. My hands and everything were still outside the enclosure. Within a second, she shot across the cage with her mouth open and then made a distinct U-turn around the crack in the door to bite at me on the outside! 

Most snakes would just strike at the glass like a buncha morons. She's my only snake that obviously comprehends glass barriers AND clearly learned the exact location the sliding doors open. That she needs to strike AROUND the glass to bite at something outside shows a level of intelligence beyond my other snakes, and it's really interesting! I don't think I've seen a snake do a U-turn strike before either. I wish I had it recorded, but Pixie's unpredictable behaviors surprise me every day lol

Also quick reaction time, because I had only just opened the sliding door for a second LOL.



Anyway, here's a pic from yesterday  :Razz:

----------

Gio (08-01-2018),_jmcrook_ (08-01-2018),_MissterDog_ (08-01-2018),_Prognathodon_ (08-06-2018)

----------


## dboeren

Clever girl

----------

_redshepherd_ (08-02-2018)

----------


## Gio

> Pixie just displayed some very neat behavior!
> 
> I opened her cage door a crack (sliding glass doors) with her sitting on sort of the opposite side of the enclosure. My hands and everything were still outside the enclosure. Within a second, she shot across the cage with her mouth open and then made a distinct U-turn around the crack in the door to bite at me on the outside! 
> 
> Most snakes would just strike at the glass like a buncha morons. She's my only snake that obviously comprehends glass barriers AND clearly learned the exact location the sliding doors open. That she needs to strike AROUND the glass to bite at something outside shows a level of intelligence beyond my other snakes, and it's really interesting! I don't think I've seen a snake do a U-turn strike before either. I wish I had it recorded, but Pixie's unpredictable behaviors surprise me every day lol
> 
> Also quick reaction time, because I had only just opened the sliding door for a second LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm digging that head shape. She's really starting to grow up!

----------

_redshepherd_ (08-02-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Ugh, Pixie is perfect. I need a scrub in my life. Very interesting to read about that behavior, I guess most of my snakes aren't very intelligent.  :Very Happy: 

Also, does her shed have iridescence in it?  I looked at my white-lipped python's shed and the head portion had noticeable iridescence in it - it was pretty cool to see.

----------

_redshepherd_ (08-02-2018)

----------


## Team Slytherin

That is pretty incredible. What a little super hero ninja!! Scrub intelligence is definitely impressive.

----------

_redshepherd_ (08-02-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Never underestimate their intelligence or reach! Love her. 




> Pixie just displayed some very neat behavior!
> 
> I opened her cage door a crack (sliding glass doors) with her sitting on sort of the opposite side of the enclosure. My hands and everything were still outside the enclosure. Within a second, she shot across the cage with her mouth open and then made a distinct U-turn around the crack in the door to bite at me on the outside! 
> 
> Most snakes would just strike at the glass like a buncha morons. She's my only snake that obviously comprehends glass barriers AND clearly learned the exact location the sliding doors open. That she needs to strike AROUND the glass to bite at something outside shows a level of intelligence beyond my other snakes, and it's really interesting! I don't think I've seen a snake do a U-turn strike before either. I wish I had it recorded, but Pixie's unpredictable behaviors surprise me every day lol
> 
> Also quick reaction time, because I had only just opened the sliding door for a second LOL.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## dboeren

If scrubs didn't get so big I think they'd be a lot more popular.  Maybe someday there will be a dwarf form available.

----------


## redshepherd

> Ugh, Pixie is perfect. I need a scrub in my life. Very interesting to read about that behavior, I guess most of my snakes aren't very intelligent. 
> 
> Also, does her shed have iridescence in it?  I looked at my white-lipped python's shed and the head portion had noticeable iridescence in it - it was pretty cool to see.


haha while my GTP wants to eat her RHP every single meal for the past 2 years and will never learn anything. 

how interesting, I haven't noticed if it has iridescence! I'll need to take a look next time!




> If scrubs didn't get so big I think they'd be a lot more popular. Maybe someday there will be a dwarf form available.


Mine is a tanimbar scrub and they don't get big at all! 6-7 feet max, and their head and overall proportions stay quite small and thin.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (08-02-2018),Gio (10-09-2018)

----------


## dboeren

OK, good to know.  I had thought they all got pretty big.

----------


## EL-Ziggy

What a gorgeous critter! That iridescence is like a frkn rainbow.

----------

_redshepherd_ (08-02-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

A rare opportunity for this girl! LOL. She decided to be in a good mood today right after being pissed about a cage clean and moving her decor around. Honestly, she makes no sense haha






And misc pics of DURING the time I was messing with her cage, in which she was pissed when I put her back.  :ROFL:

----------

_dakski_ (10-09-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-09-2018),Gio (10-09-2018),_jmcrook_ (10-09-2018),_MissterDog_ (10-09-2018),_Sauzo_ (10-09-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Looks good. I especially love the glove lol. Roll the dice and go glove less!!!

----------

_redshepherd_ (10-10-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

She looks GREAT Red! She's stretching out and filling in nicely. I like your gloves too  :Smile:  . I have to get myself a cooler pair. I used to snicker when I saw folks handling non venomous snakes with gloves until I got a scrub. Is Pixie snappy outside her enclosure? My male is most likely to bite when I'm taking him out. He's usually ok after that. He's only tagged me one time when I was handling him but I think my GF startled him. They always seem poised to strike to me though.

----------

_redshepherd_ (10-10-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> Looks good. I especially love the glove lol. Roll the dice and go glove less!!!


thanks! LOL I can't, it's hardly a dice roll because she always flips out if she feels me bare hand on her. Or if she senses my bare hand nearby, she lashes out at it 90% of the time

----------

_Sauzo_ (10-10-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> She looks GREAT Red! She's stretching out and filling in nicely. I like your gloves too  . I have to get myself a cooler pair. I used to snicker when I saw folks handling non venomous snakes with gloves until I got a scrub. Is Pixie snappy outside her enclosure? My male is most likely to bite when I'm taking him out. He's usually ok after that. He's only tagged me one time when I was handling him but I think my GF startled him. They always seem poised to strike to me though.


haha thanks! Pixie is normally snappy both inside and outside her enclosure (always worse inside though), but I happened to catch her in an oddly calm mood today! Or she just decided to have mercy on me.  :Razz:  

She's tagged me a few times out of the blue while outside the enclosure, so I just don't really take my chances because it's a high chance that any handling=get bit. She acts like she is all chill, just slithering slowly along your arm as if she's a docile ball python... then WHAM she bites without warning. LOL

I've heard both ends... that tanimbars are either more docile, or that tanimbars are significantly less docile, compared to mainland scrubs. Pixie is obviously less docile, so there's my input for the species LOL

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-11-2018),_MissterDog_ (10-10-2018)

----------


## PiperPython

Wowwwww she is stunnnning. I hate that they are a conditional species in Florida. It hurts my heart.

----------

_redshepherd_ (10-10-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> Wowwwww she is stunnnning. I hate that they are a conditional species in Florida. It hurts my heart.


Thanks! This species is simalia nauta and isn't prohibited =) Related to mainland scrubs, but they're not.

----------


## 350z

> Wowwwww she is stunnnning. I hate that they are a conditional species in Florida. It hurts my heart.



Only the two main scrubs are prohibited in Florida, _Morelia amethistinus_ and _Morelia kinghorni. 
_Can keep Halmahera, Moluccan, and Tanimbars like Pixie.

----------


## RickyNY

Fiona, how is Pixie doing? Got pics? Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## MR Snakes

So how do you calm down an overly bitey snek?

----------


## Bogertophis

> So how do you calm down an overly bitey snek?


Don't handle them until their mouth is already full of half-swallowed rodent.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Wink:

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-11-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> Fiona, how is Pixie doing? Got pics? Thanks


She's doing great! I post her pics and videos sometimes on my instagram: https://www.instagram.com/p/BqvUHo8AkAr/

She's 5 feet in length at adult size and hasn't grown for quite awhile, so very average for her species. Still spicy but has been much calmer when I handle her wearing gloves. Though frankly, she has still bitten the gloves a couple times while removing her from her cage LOL.




> So how do you calm down an overly bitey snek?


Some species are just naturally defensive and they'll never be "calm" in the way a ball python or boa constrictor is, no matter what you do. That's just how they are. And there are always docile individuals within the species that are out of the average.

----------

_RickyNY_ (12-11-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> She's doing great! I post her pics and videos sometimes on my instagram: https://www.instagram.com/p/BqvUHo8AkAr/
> 
> She's 5 feet in length at adult size and hasn't grown for quite awhile, so very average for her species. Still spicy but has been much calmer when I handle her wearing gloves. Though frankly, she has still bitten the gloves a couple times while removing her from her cage LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Some species are just naturally defensive and they'll never be "calm" in the way a ball python or boa constrictor is, no matter what you do. That's just how they are. And there are always docile individuals within the species that are out of the average.


So where do you get the joy from with him?

- - - Updated - - -




> She's doing great! I post her pics and videos sometimes on my instagram: https://www.instagram.com/p/BqvUHo8AkAr/
> 
> She's 5 feet in length at adult size and hasn't grown for quite awhile, so very average for her species. Still spicy but has been much calmer when I handle her wearing gloves. Though frankly, she has still bitten the gloves a couple times while removing her from her cage LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Some species are just naturally defensive and they'll never be "calm" in the way a ball python or boa constrictor is, no matter what you do. That's just how they are. And there are always docile individuals within the species that are out of the average.


So where do you get the joy from with him?

----------


## redshepherd

> So where do you get the joy from with him?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> So where do you get the joy from with him?


Kind of like asking why anyone would own venomous snakes, green tree pythons, amazon tree boas, emerald tree boas, and many other snake species. I also have a green tree python who is not really handle-able. 

She's a rather uncommon species, is fun to feed, fun to watch, fun to keep, and fun to take her out for videos as long as she doesn't bite me in the face. Sometimes snake keeping isn't about getting another puppy dog to sit in your lap and do nothing.

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-11-2018),_MissterDog_ (12-11-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (12-12-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

> Kind of like asking why anyone would own venomous snakes, green tree pythons, amazon tree boas, emerald tree boas, and many other snake species! LOL
> 
> She's a rather uncommon species, is fun to feed, fun to watch, fun to keep, and fun to handle as long as she doesn't bite me in the face.


Does she bite through the gloves?

----------


## redshepherd

> Does she bite through the gloves?


No, because it's a defensive bite and not a feeding bite. Defensive bites are almost always quick nips and never go deep, and her teeth are not long.

----------

_MissterDog_ (12-11-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-11-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Is good to know she's doing great and you still love her much  :Good Job: 
Thanks for the link to her pictures.

----------

_redshepherd_ (12-11-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Kind of like asking why anyone would own venomous snakes, green tree pythons, amazon tree boas, emerald tree boas, and many other snake species. I also have a green tree python who is not really handle-able. 
> 
> She's a rather uncommon species, is fun to feed, fun to watch, fun to keep, and fun to take her out for videos as long as she doesn't bite me in the face. Sometimes snake keeping isn't about getting another puppy dog to sit in your lap and do nothing.


I totally agree with this. I don't particularly like handling my scrub either but I still love keeping him. He's my least favorite snake to handle but my favorite snake to photograph.  :Smile:

----------

_redshepherd_ (12-12-2018),_RickyNY_ (12-13-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> I totally agree with this. I don't particularly like handling my scrub either but I still love keeping him. He's my least favorite snake to handle but my favorite snake to photograph.


Yeah! Gotta have both for difference experiences!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (12-12-2018),ryu80 (12-13-2018)

----------

